# Eco Friendly Lumber - Northern Virginia sawmill



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

I posted about this place in February but thought I'd give them another shout out. It's a local operation that uses logs from land clearing projects, so it's all domestic, local timber. The trees are being cut down to make room for housing developments and whatever else, so they're making use of resources that would otherwise be wasted. Their prices for everything are better than anywhere I've seen locally and Russell (I'm pretty sure he's the owner/operator) is a really good dude. Supporting local businesses has become more important to me, especially when they're run by decent people, have what I think is a good product and at great prices.

I went up there with my 4 year old to buy a few boards and ended up leaving with this (check out the Workbench Smackdown thread for all the info on this lumber):









I didn't leave with what I came for because the deal he gave me on the pine and oak in the picture was too good to pass up ($60). I'm not sure I'd find a deal like that on beams/timbers like those again.

Anyway, their website is www.ecofriendlylumber.com. They're located in Catharpin, VA (a 45 minute drive for me from Woodbridge, VA).

*I am not affiliated with Eco Friendly Lumber in any way, nor did I receive compensation for this post. These are my views and mine opinions only*


----------

